# New firmware for 1DX ?



## lintoni (Jan 7, 2015)

A forum user over at dpreview says his new 1DX arrived with firmware 2.0.7.

http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/55055606


----------



## J.R. (Jan 7, 2015)

Mine certainly hasn't - I purchased one last month but as I got it from a bricks and mortar store, I'm not sure how long it had been sitting on the shelf.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jan 7, 2015)

Interesting that both the 1DX and 5D3 appear to have a firmware update around the corner presumably to address the same issue(s) i.e. AF updates for new lenses?


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 7, 2015)

Interesting..... 8)


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 7, 2015)

I wouldn't get too excited over these as both updates appear to be minor "dot" releases which typically contain very small changes. They could be something as simple as corrections to the translations of menu wordings for specific languages, which is a common minor fix.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 7, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> I wouldn't get too excited over these as both updates appear to be minor "dot" releases which typically contain very small changes. They could be something as simple as corrections to the translations of menu wordings for specific languages, which is a common minor fix.



I also think that, but don't say it out loud, I lying to my self and say it's something cool still. :


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 7, 2015)

Viggo said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't get too excited over these as both updates appear to be minor "dot" releases which typically contain very small changes. They could be something as simple as corrections to the translations of menu wordings for specific languages, which is a common minor fix.
> ...


I hate pouring cold water on things, too, and I still hope for Auto ISO / EC in manual mode on the 5DIII and something new and cool in the 1D X...


----------



## lintoni (Jan 7, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> I wouldn't get too excited over these as both updates appear to be minor "dot" releases which typically contain very small changes. They could be something as simple as corrections to the translations of menu wordings for specific languages, which is a common minor fix.


That is fair for the 1DX firmware (2.03→2.07), but I think there_ is_ something new coming for the 5D3 (1.2.3→1.3.3), 5D3 1.1→1.2 added f/8 autofocusing and some additional video functionality.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 7, 2015)

lintoni said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't get too excited over these as both updates appear to be minor "dot" releases which typically contain very small changes. They could be something as simple as corrections to the translations of menu wordings for specific languages, which is a common minor fix.
> ...


That gives me some hope!


----------



## redpoint (Jan 7, 2015)

Clean HDMI out. That's on my wish list ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 7, 2015)

My 1D X doesn't brew coffee. It's a serious shortcoming and one Canon must address or I'll be forced to switch to Cuisinart.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 7, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> My 1D X doesn't brew coffee. It's a serious shortcoming and one Canon must address or I'll be forced to switch to Cuisinart.


Neuro, you really need to start reading the manual - custom function H-2O must be switched from "Auto" to "Hot", and you have to have a proper filter installed on your lens. If you do that and add the grounds correctly, it should work for you, too. I do hear the Cuisinart has some seriously smooth bokeh with the right attachments, however...


----------



## dash2k8 (Jan 7, 2015)

Now I just need to buy one to take advantage of this update!


----------



## RGF (Jan 7, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > My 1D X doesn't brew coffee. It's a serious shortcoming and one Canon must address or I'll be forced to switch to Cuisinart.
> ...



Hope the new firmware includes an expresso and latte mode.

Seriously I would like to multiple my menu tabs like the 7D M2.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Mackguyver. 
I think the Cuisinart has a more creamy bokeh. 
I guess the 7D is never getting any more good bits. :'(

Cheers, Graham. 



mackguyver said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > My 1D X doesn't brew coffee. It's a serious shortcoming and one Canon must address or I'll be forced to switch to Cuisinart.
> ...


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Jan 13, 2015)

dash2k8 said:


> Now I just need to buy one to take advantage of this update!



I just got mine two weeks ago so that would explain the update. They're doing the update now just for me 8)


----------

